# Factory tint color?



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

I am planning to color match the tint on the driver and passenger windows, what is the color? Is it 35% gray or 35% green?
Somehow I'm not able to tell.








TIA!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Factory tint color? (garibaldo)*

It is actually 20% gray on the rears. I just got 35% on the fronts(to keep it legal) and there is a marked difference.


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Factory tint color? (chickdr)*

Do you have any pics of the 35%? I'm gonna be doing mine as well and am debating between the 20 and 35%. Neither are legal here in NJ and I am wondering if 35% will be less of a problem, but I know 20% all around would look better










_Modified by DestroVR6 at 8:10 AM 7/22/2007_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Factory tint color? (DestroVR6)*

I do not have photos, but will try and get some for you. 20% will look a lot cooler and if both are illegal why not go with the 20%...


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory tint color? (chickdr)*

I'll try to snap pics of mine this week. The tint place actually went w/ 30% fronts and they are as close a match to the rears I can I tell.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Factory tint color? (garibaldo)*

I thought about going 30% too but the guy said anything below 35% is illegal so I might as well go 20% if I wanted it to match.


----------

